# 10.4.9 in Software Update



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

About the Mac OS X 10.4.9 Update (delta)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2007)

I noticed the little surprise just now.  I'm going to download the Combo Updater so that I have both the Intel and PPC versions.  And to think I just configured some iMacs at work and cloned all of them with all of the updates prior to this.  Now that smarts.


----------



## fryke (Mar 13, 2007)

the combo updater is universal, you mean?
EDIT: just checked - only for server, the combo is universal. for client version, you still have to choose ppc or intel. this'll change with leopard only, i guess.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2007)

fryke said:


> the combo updater is universal, you mean?



Sorry, I should have clarified.  I'm downloading both the PPC version and the Intel version so that I have it for installs at work.  I'm only installing the PPC version on my iMac G5.


----------



## sgould (Mar 13, 2007)

Just updated.  164MB Combo.  All seems OK.

But the startup was scarily slow with a second restart.  And I got a long hang on the "Starting MacOSX" screen with the blue bar.  Stayed all white for too long to be comfortable, and then the desktop appeared with bits of the menu bar at a time!!


----------



## fryke (Mar 13, 2007)

Hm. I always reboot twice after updating. The first one's been slow for me as well. Second was mighty quick.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

10.4.9 Combo Update (Intel)

10.4.9 Combo Update (PPC)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2007)

I think since 10.4.6, the initial bootup after an OS update has always been a little slower than usual.  Nothing out of the ordinary, though.  Probably rebuilding kernel caches or something.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

I think since this 10.4.9 it includes somethings like 10.3.9 did to run certain applications that Tiger could only run. So 10.4.9 may have somethings to let 10.4.9 users use applications write for 10.5.x.


----------



## fryke (Mar 13, 2007)

Hm. Might be. But then again, Apple said at WWDC that the big API changes were _done_ with 10.4. So if it's the case that 10.4.9 brings support for apps developed for 10.5 and up, it should be smaller changes. My guess really is, though, that most apps will be compatible with 10.3.9-10.5.x this year and the next.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

IMPORTANT NEWS on 10.4.9 ---> UNDOCUMENTED Changes to the Eject button on Mac keyboards !!!

Apple did a change in 10.4.9 on the Eject buttons on keyboards. Now to get the Eject button to eject, just hold the the eject button for 1.5 seconds. The Eject button use to be instantaneous.

Also some people on other boards say iSync has new phones added to it. Can someone verify this?


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 14, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS on 10.4.9 ---> UNDOCUMENTED Changes to the Eject button on Mac keyboards !!!
> 
> Apple did a change in 10.4.9 on the Eject buttons on keyboards. Now to get the Eject button to eject, just hold the the eject button for 1.5 seconds. The Eject button use to be instantaneous.



You're right! I can't just click it anymore, I have to hold it down. I guess they did that because people were hitting the eject button by mistake often (including me).


iSync definately has been updated, but I don't know about the phones...


----------



## andychrist (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmm, does that eject thingy apply to both USB and MacBook keyboards?  'Cause on my system F12 is the default Eject.  It has always had a short delay, which is great, because that way the same key can be programed for an addition function, such as StartScreensaver.

Haven't installed it yet, but wasn't 10.4.9 supposed to address problems with Universal Access?  Didn't see any documentation on that from Apple.  .


----------



## Mario8672 (Mar 14, 2007)

haha, yea! I noticed the eject button thing too.


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

I always held down the eject button a second or two. So no change for me.


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> You're right! I can't just click it anymore, I have to hold it down. I guess they did that because people were hitting the eject button by mistake often (including me).



Excellent, i was hitting this all the time!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2007)

You know, I had noticed this on the Core 2 Duo iMacs I'm setting up in a classroom now.  I used to just hit the eject key and the disc would come out.  It was just instinctual for me to hold it down and have the disc eject.  I didn't even think that much about it, but I did think it was a little weird.  Now I know why! ::ha::


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2007)

Perhaps worth mentioning too that .Mac users should sync before updating.



fryke said:


> I always held down the eject button a second or two.


Why did you do this?


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

I guess there was a problem with either one of my earlier Macs or an earlier version of OS X which had me do it. Might even have been a particular disc. It was just some "trained fryke feature". The good thing: I don't have to adapt now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2007)

fryke said:


> I guess there was a problem with either one of my earlier Macs or an earlier version of OS X which had me do it. Might even have been a particular disc. It was just some "trained fryke feature". The good thing: I don't have to adapt now.


I understand. I am also curious as to why you reboot twice after a software update. I have always done this (my own idiosyncracy). My thought process has been that somehow this will ensure the update is somewhere bedded down properly, although I am not sure how necessary it is.

One last note. I have found 10.4.8 very stable (like 10.3.9). I hope this last incarnation remains the same.


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

I just reboot twice to verify that "normal" boot time is still normal. Started doing this when Apple started with those strange reboot/hang-at-grey-screen/reboot reboots with system updates.


----------



## artov (Mar 14, 2007)

sudo command said something when first run. I have filled the iTerm buffer
so I cannot verify, but it something about how much you can make damage
with sudo, so be careful... Second time I run it, it did not tell it.


----------



## sgould (Mar 14, 2007)

Just upgraded the Quicksilver G4.
Download OK.
Install OK.

From clicking "Restart" to getting the new desktop appearing and clickable - 8 mins 40 seconds!!


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

artov: sudo just does that when first run in a session, I believe. nothing to do with 10.4.9 specifically AFAIK.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 14, 2007)

used software update, and all is well.  didn't notice the eject delay because i don't use an apple keyboard, so i always have had to hold it down to make it work.  i hope 10.5 is close out.


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got the update. Uncomfortably long boot time after install, and my secondary and tertiary boots were a tad less snappy than they used to be. I'm really glad about the Eject button thing; that was so annoying to hit while typing something important.

Oh, and weird: a process called "mds" was using about 50% of both processors for 5 minutes straight!


----------



## aliensub (Mar 15, 2007)

mds is afaik the  process that handles volumes (harddisk, memory sticks etc). Didn't notice if my computer did the same.
I also noticed the sudo thing. I think they resetted some of the first run stuff. I was also presented with the setup assistant after runnning the update


----------



## macbri (Mar 15, 2007)

aliensub said:


> I also noticed the sudo thing. I think they resetted some of the first run stuff.


Yeah looks like the update removes the directories (named for users who've run sudo in the past) in /var/run/sudo, which result in sudo issuing the "first run warning".  Interesting -- maybe because the warning is a bit more stern "warning, potential loss of data or important system files", etc. etc. they wanted users to see it again


----------



## fryke (Mar 15, 2007)

aliensub: Being presented with the Setup Assistant, however, does not sound normal to me.


----------



## aliensub (Mar 16, 2007)

fryke said:


> aliensub: Being presented with the Setup Assistant, however, does not sound normal to me.



I also thought it was a little odd. But maybe a plist file which tells if it's a first run has been reset or something (as I suspect is the same with the sudo prompt). Beside that little oddity everything works like a charm


----------



## knight885 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mine restarted without the usual pause, but next time I powered it down it lost the bluetooth mouse after it paired with it when it restarted; pairing it again got it back without problems.  I usually have to pair it again when I power off anyway.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 19, 2007)

just updated.  disks won't stop thrashing after at least 10 minutes of being up...


----------



## fryke (Mar 19, 2007)

Guess Spotlight's reindexing in the background then, eh... I didn't notice that myself, though.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2007)

fryke said:


> Guess Spotlight's reindexing in the background then, eh... I didn't notice that myself, though.


If my memory is correct, it is possible to see whether or not the disk thrashing is due to Spotlight indexing.  Clicking on the Spotlight icon in the top right corner of the screen, when the disk is busy, will throw up a message to tell you it is indexing, if indeed it is.


----------



## fryke (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought that was only the case the very first time. I've never seen it up there again... Hm.


----------



## Qion (Mar 19, 2007)

Another weird problem: After update, my MacBook's keyboard will erratically stop functioning if a USB keyboard is attached while waking from sleep.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2007)

fryke said:


> I thought that was only the case the very first time. I've never seen it up there again... Hm.


Well, I've seen it there more than once, and I've only installed Tiger once...

I don't know whether this was due to indexing newly added hardware, deactivating/re-activating indexing of a volume (to test it), software updates, or something else, mind you...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 19, 2007)

mdimport is the spotlight meta import deamon, and that weren't doing nothing.  it's stopped now anyway.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder what that USB iChat cam support thing means. Will my cheap logitech webcam have a new home?


----------



## macbri (Mar 23, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> I wonder what that USB iChat cam support thing means. Will my cheap logitech webcam have a new home?


Don't know if this one is the same as yours Eric, but I have a Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks Pro that wouldn't work, even tried the macam plugin, I guess they had it on their "to do" list.  After the 10.4.9 update, plugged in the camera, works like a charm!


----------



## MacFreak (Mar 26, 2007)

Does 10.4.9 cause your network slow down? Maybe it was my highspeed..


----------

